# Biorg Trinity



## Haohmaru (Dec 24, 2012)

​


> Biorg Trinity follows Fujii, a high school student who is in love with Enomoto Fumiho. He lives in a world where people are touched by a rare "illness" called the Biorg?Bug. One day Fujii catches the bug which makes holes in the shape of hearts on his hands. What will happen to him now?



New manga by Oh Great! and acclaimed Novelist Maijou Outaro who most of us have never heard of probably. 

Chapter 1 raw 
Chapter 2 raw 

Art is amazing as expected. Don't know what to think of it yet. Girls transforming with their bikes, was pretty cool though. Let the wait for scanlations begin.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 24, 2012)

I wonder how long it'll take for the plot to get extremely convoluted without making much sense this time 

Though it seems Oh Great! got the message and has an actual (capable?) author for his manga now.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah, this is the first time he's not writing for his own manga right? Maybe this time the story will make sense for a change.

Translation for chapter 1 Here's chapter 17


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 24, 2012)

Shit I'm excited for this, hope it turns out good in the long run. His art is amazing as always and I am happy he isn't writing the story this time around. I remember TT and AG left a bad taste in my mouth especially TT. But nonetheless I'll be looking forward to this.


----------



## Ukoku (Dec 24, 2012)

It would be nice to have a decent story to go along with his amazing artwork. I hope this one works out.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 24, 2012)

Will give it a chance as OG not writing seems like a good thing.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 28, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> I wonder how long it'll take for the plot to get extremely convoluted without making much sense this time


I guess it needed only 1 chapter this time 

That other author might be even better than Oh! Great at creating confusing storyline.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 28, 2012)

Man, for a while I was thinking I was getting bad translations with TT and AG but the guy really creates stories like this.

It's a part of his style I guess. I'll keep reading.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 28, 2012)

I already have no idea what's going on


----------



## hehey (Dec 28, 2012)

I lost track of the Tenjou Tenge story line when they went a few hundred years (or however long it was) into the past, from that point on i didn't know what the fuck was going on.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 28, 2012)

Something is either wrong with the translation or the flow of the manga, cause it was so weird to read. Anyway, I'll stick with it and see what the following chapters will bring.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 28, 2012)

Indignant Guile said:


> Man, for a while I was thinking I was getting bad translations with TT and AG but the guy really creates stories like this.
> 
> It's a part of his style I guess. I'll keep reading.



Yes and no. Tenjho Tenge and Air Gear did suffer from bad translations and the only way you could properly follow the plot was to buy the official releases, however the translator for Tenjho Tenge stated that the series was incredibly difficult to translate due to Oh Great's usage of kanji and often times hard to make out dialogue (something he repeatedly made mention of in the TL notes). Air Gear had a good group translating it in the beginning and then they bailed out less than halfway into the manga's run and then several different groups took a shot at translating it to less than desirable results which is probably the main reason why so many people couldn't follow the storyline (not that a good translation would help to make sense of it however).



Haohmaru said:


> Something is either wrong with the translation or the flow of the manga, cause it was so weird to read. Anyway, I'll stick with it and see what the following chapters will bring.



In this case I think it's a bad translation. English is not the translator's first language and his translations of the Hungry Joker chapters were pretty bad as well then again this is Oh Great! and he did say that the second chapter would make more sense so we'll see.


----------



## Scratchy (Dec 28, 2012)

Well, that wasn't a good way to start a series. Will probably follow the series for some time, anyway.
This is in the same mag as JoJolion, so monthly, right?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 28, 2012)

Let me guess, Oh great even having a slither of involvement is going to cluster fuck this manga up to the point where nobody knows what is happening


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 28, 2012)

Scratchy said:


> This is in the same mag as JoJolion, so monthly, right?


Yep. Jojolion is the only series worth reading in it. 


Inuhanyou said:


> Let me guess, Oh great even having a slither of involvement is going to cluster fuck this manga up to the point where nobody knows what is happening


Well...at least it's a clusterfuck from the start instead of becoming one down the road. 

And I would say his involvement isn't minimal since he still created the concept and the ideas are his it's just that he's not writing it this time so whether those ideas flow better with a competent writer is yet to be seen but this chapter didn't leave much of a good impression tat it will.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 28, 2012)

What the fuck did I just read?...

He should've just continued with Air Gear as it were before it went all bat-shit crazy with mechs and super cyborgs.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh! Great still on copious amounts of crack I see.

Makes Kubo seem like a genius.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 28, 2012)

Reading up on Ōtarō Maijō and it turns out that he's as batshit insane as Oh Great! is.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 28, 2012)

What the fuck is this?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 28, 2012)

Han Solo said:


> Oh! Great still on copious amounts of crack I see.
> 
> Makes Kubo seem like a genius.



fuck, forget Kubo, Ogure ito makes KISHI look like goddamned Einstein bro.

Kubo aint even bad outside of a few small rare occasions.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 28, 2012)

It seems Oh! Great managed to find somone with comparable wrting capabilities to his own, only one chapter and it's already a clusterfuck.


----------



## Scratchy (Dec 28, 2012)

This......This is apparently an excerpt from one of the novelist's books

The source is 4chan (), but I'll probably read this for insanity's sake


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 28, 2012)

The author is dirty.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 28, 2012)

*whacks self*  Why the hell was I confusing O!G for Oda?  NOW these images make sense.


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 28, 2012)

At first, I thought I was just not paying too much attention and I tried going a few pages back so I can understand what is happening... but my head really hurts...  The art is great though.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 28, 2012)

Samavarti said:


> It seems Oh! Great managed to find somone with comparable wrting capabilities to his own, only one chapter and it's already a clusterfuck.



Oh! Great trying to one up the dumbshit that wrote Gantz as the worst mangaka ever.



Inuhanyou said:


> fuck, forget Kubo, Ogure ito makes KISHI look like goddamned Einstein bro.
> 
> Kubo aint even bad outside of a few small rare occasions.



Kubo's plot makes absolutely no sense and never has just a clusterfuck of deus ex machina, plot holes and just about worst use of panels and pacing ever seen.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 28, 2012)

I didn't get the shit I was reading. And judging from that 4chan excerpt they probably thought 2 clusterfuck authors would cancel one another. They thought wrong.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 28, 2012)

hehey said:


> I lost track of the Tenjou Tenge story line when they went a few hundred years (or however long it was) into the past, from that point on i didn't know what the fuck was going on.



Same here when that flash back happened i lost track of everything had no idea what the fuck was happening.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 28, 2012)

^lol everybody lost track their, that shit was not needed in the story.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 28, 2012)

When Urasawa makes confusing story people call it ingenious. 

When Oh Great makes confusing story people call it trash. 

Haters gonna hate


----------



## Fate115 (Dec 28, 2012)

Just finished reading chapter 1...what the f-did I just read? what kinda trippy shit is this?


----------



## Meikun (Dec 28, 2012)

OK, ten pages in and I'm confused as hell. But Oh! Great has always been a big inspiration so I'll stick around for the art. >.>

And from the things you guys have said I'm a bit scared to read the raw now.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 28, 2012)

OH SHIT! OH SHIT! HE HAS SOMEONE ELSE DOING THE WRITING! Mein prayers have been answered!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 28, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> OH SHIT! OH SHIT! *HE HAS SOMEONE ELSE DOING THE WRITING!* Mein prayers have been answered!



Yes.....too bad he's even crazier than him.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2012)

Their combined talents will probably tank them both   Nobody would give a darn about ogure ito if he was not so damned awesome at drawing. He'd still be doing side job janitorial work and writing scribbles of hentai doujin to sell at cons


----------



## Syed (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh great...


----------



## Mizura (Mar 12, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> New manga by Oh Great! and acclaimed Novelist Maijou Outaro


Oh yeah! Oh Great's art without his shitty storytelling! 
*reads chapter 1* 

I never thought I'd come across a new example for this so soon:


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 12, 2013)

It wasn't that bad for a first chapter.

The premise is that they live in some crazy world where weird things like giant robots randomly fight in the background. The story seems to involve people getting powers and the main character's love of the pooping girl. Basically a really over the top basic shounen.

The problem is that you can clearly see how this series is going to end up knowing what else these guys have done. It is just going to spiral out of control rather than just settle at one level of madness which we can eventually make sense off. Not everything has to be explained, I would be fine with a series that has Godzilla blasting cities in the background and none of the characters paying any real attention to it as I could understand that its just their world. I would even be fine with a series where characters randomly transform and fight. To pull it all off though you need a strong core plot that does make sense.

The girl pooping at the end was just dumb though. It seems like they just added that part to show how "different" their series is.


----------



## Hitorio (Mar 15, 2013)

Zaru said:


> We'll never get stuff like this again:



I actually like his art the most around... the _middle_ of Air Gear - which was basically the style you show in your links,  but mastered. This is right before he decided to switch up his style and make it more...bubbly - his character visuals more graffiti-esque.

=======

...and it seems that people are reading this chapter in a half-assed fashion and, out of bias, feeling rather thirsty to bash Oh!Great. There are unanswered questions in this _first chapter_, yes. This does no equate to it being nonsensical. We can still absorb some of the basic exposition from this chap.
Please take the time to focus and read it properly - and _try_ to enjoy it as opposed to trying to look for a reason to hate it. Not cool.


----------



## Hitorio (Oct 27, 2013)

The chapters are snailpacing so hard right now. It's like sexing at one thrust per hour.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 25, 2013)

Well that chapter was depressing


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 26, 2013)

The art is mediocre compared to Oh! Great standards.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 31, 2013)

I see the volume releases started in 2013, while this thread was posted on December 24th 2012 (on my birthday).

Volume 3 was released in Japan just eleven days ago, so is this still ongoing?

Edit: I've read it's still ongoing in Ultra Jump.


----------



## rajin (Feb 17, 2014)

34 double pages joined 
* he did it from behind
he did it from behind
he did it from behind
he did it from behind
he did it from behind
he did it from behind
he did it from behind
he did it from behind*


----------



## Darth (Mar 31, 2014)

so....................


----------



## Hitorio (Apr 9, 2014)

I'd skim-peeked at the raws for the sake of checking out Oh! Great's artwork. Fortunately, though, I brain-dumped them so that I could re-experience them "for the first time" when I read the translations. It worked out.

Looks like I've gotten far enough to have a favorite char: Kiwa(ko).



Punk Zebra said:


> The art is mediocre compared to Oh! Great standards.



I want to know why you think that since I disagree and am curious as to the way you interpret O!G's art. When it comes to technical skills, creativity, details - the art's as on point as it's ever been. Maybe you don't like the style in which the characters are drawn? That's the only thing that seems open to even slightly heavy criticism compared to his style in the past. He _did_ purposely change his style in the end of the middle of Air Gear.


----------



## Justice (Apr 10, 2014)

I just read the first chapter and wha....? 

Does OG! really like to have confusing stories?


----------



## Hitorio (Apr 10, 2014)

After reading Tenjou Tenge, understanding Air Gear and Biorg Trinity is a simple task.

In Tenjou Tenge, Oh! Great structured his chapters - his dialogue and plot - to, I think, encourage _analysis of said chapters_ in order for the reader piece together its events like a puzzle. As far as I know, he didn't narrate or summarize events and deliver clear, neatly-packaged information to the reader. If you were to read the manga by absorbing the immediate, superficial, up-front information that each panel delivers to you, you wouldn't understand the manga.

He also had a dialogue style that doesn't translate well into English and results in what seems to be a lot of non-sequitur dialogue - incoherent sentences that start along one stream of thought then suddenly finish on another subject entirely. It's like fusing two incomplete, unrelated halves of sentences.
Here's an example of this from 
"Life is life and fun is fun, but it's all so quiet when the goldfish die."
What the fuck; am I right?

Air Gear was more clear and more Shonen-y. It was less poetic than Tenjou Tenge and more Oh! Great hyperactive batshit dialogue that I love. Biorg Trinity chapter one seems to have that piece-the-puzzle-together structure in chapter one - fortunately, without the non-sequitur dialogue. Even more fortunately, the puzzle structure seems to stop beyond chapter one and the premise and dynamics of the world are explained more explicitly.


----------



## rajin (Jun 4, 2015)

*28 is Latest.

Biorg Trinity 28 Raw*

*Chap. 87.2*


18 to 27
Chap. 87.2
Chap. 87.2
Chap. 87.2
Chap. 87.2
Chap. 87.2
Chap. 87.2
Chap. 87.2
Chap. 87.2
Chap. 87.2
Chap. 87.2
Chap. 87.2


----------



## Zaru (Jun 4, 2015)

No post in a year, says a lot about how popular this is


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2015)

People have decided to just stay away from Oh!Great's stuff.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 4, 2015)

Zaru said:


> No post in a year, says a lot about how popular this is



says a lot about how shit oh great is


----------



## Zaru (Jun 4, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> says a lot about how shit oh great is



The thing is, shit can still be popular


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2015)

True.  Nisekoi is still going strong despite how bad it is.


----------



## rajin (Sep 11, 2015)

*Chapter 60
*


----------



## rajin (Nov 5, 2015)

*seen on Fullbring upon activation

seen on Fullbring upon activation*


----------



## rajin (Feb 22, 2016)

*Cool Colour Double page 

MH

*


----------



## rajin (Jun 18, 2016)

Chapter 222

Chapter 222
Chapter 222
Chapter 222
Chapter 222


----------



## rajin (Sep 26, 2016)

*322

322*


----------



## Rai (Nov 15, 2016)

Chapter 44 is


----------



## rajin (Dec 22, 2016)

*Chapter 153

Chapter 153

Chapter 153*


----------

